# Just a tip; pharmaceuticals



## The Thirteenth Orphan (Jul 11, 2020)

In my time on the road I ran into my share of sex workers/strike out's who were not in a position to afford treatment for common STI's. This thread is really only useful to those of you able to travel down south to Mexico.

In damn near every pharmacy in Mexico, you are able to acquire azithromyacin and ceftriaxone over the counter for low prices without a prescription. These drugs are the current one two punch for gonorrhea and chlamydia. If you're going to be risque on the road, try to pick up or arrange for someone else to pick up an Advil sized bottle of these two antibiotics. Put in an order with a nomad who has his/her passport. Also, local AIDS crisis centers are excellent sources of free condoms by the bucket full for those of us who do not wish for our genitalia to fall off of us the next time we need to take a piss. Pelvic inflammatory disease and increased vulnerability to more dangerous sexually transmitted diseases as a result of getting more treatable ones are no joke.


----------

